# Citizen Noob Question



## octas (Dec 17, 2010)

A quick question for a Citizen noob, is it correct for the second hand to sweep a great distance after being in the dark under a cuff for 4 hours?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

:lookaround:

you'll probably get a better reply if you tell us the make and model of the watch!


----------



## octas (Dec 17, 2010)

Seems to be a Citizen BL5420-55E, a model exclusive to H. Samuel jeweller chain here in the U.K.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like you're describing the "power-save 1" feature of a Citizen Eco-Drive. This feature is designed to stop the second hand if the watch is deprived of light exposure for a given period of time (generally much less than the 4 hours under cuff you describe). When the watch is re-exposed to light, the second hand "races" to catch up with the current setting. (Same works with the minute and hour hands if the watch is also equipped with the "power-save 2" feature. A brief perusal of your instruction manual (or view of a on-line version) will tell you if your watch is equipped with any power-save feature. Hope this helps. :cheers:


----------



## octas (Dec 17, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> Sounds like you're describing the "power-save 1" feature of a Citizen Eco-Drive. This feature is designed to stop the second hand if the watch is deprived of light exposure for a given period of time (generally much less than the 4 hours under cuff you describe). When the watch is re-exposed to light, the second hand "races" to catch up with the current setting. (Same works with the minute and hour hands if the watch is also equipped with the "power-save 2" feature. A brief perusal of your instruction manual (or view of a on-line version) will tell you if your watch is equipped with any power-save feature. Hope this helps. :cheers:


Thanks for that info. Puts my mind at rest. Cannot seem to find any info on the watch in Citizen site or anywhere else on net, any ideas where to look?


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

"Thanks for that info. Puts my mind at rest. Cannot seem to find any info on the watch in Citizen site or anywhere else on net, any ideas where to look?"

Instruction manuals for most Citizen movements are found here:

http://www.citizenwatches.co.nz/instruction-manuals


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

normdiaz said:


> "Thanks for that info. Puts my mind at rest. Cannot seem to find any info on the watch in Citizen site or anywhere else on net, any ideas where to look?"
> 
> Instruction manuals for most Citizen movements are found here:
> 
> http://www.citizenwatches.co.nz/instruction-manuals


Edit: If this is limited to one seller, info may be scarce or non-existent except by perhaps sending a query to the manufacturer.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

sparrow441 said:


> :lookaround:
> 
> you'll probably get a better reply if you tell us the *make* and model of the watch!


That would be citizen?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> > :lookaround:
> ...


----------

